# Laminate Countertop help



## brenna7777 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, I am extremely new at this. 

This is what happened. We have an old countertop with oak trim. My husband removed the trim and glued the new laminate to the surface. All was looking well. However, when he was routering, it slipped and made a bit of a mess in the corner. 

This is my question. When we put the old oak trim back on, is there a bit we could potentially use that would cut a new design in the oak, and possibly cover up some of his mistake? We are using a friends router, it isn't specifically used for laminate.

Thanks if anyone can help me.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome! Yes, there is bits that could help You rearrange the layout of the counter top. At this point, I would think that Your friend with the router, would be better able to suggest a solution. He can see the damage and will have a better shot to help. You could also remove a section of the top, and glue a piece back in the area, and reroute the area to match the counter . and no one would be able to tell.


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sorry that I've no idea but hope someone is coming


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

Is there anyway you could post a picture of it? There may be a way but it's hard to give a suggestion until it can be seen.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

If you put an bevel edge on the counter top after you reglue the oak on it may cover up the error as long as you cut the bevel deep enough to trim off the error.

A picture would help big time.

How deep is the mistake? Maybe you could use a flush bit trim and clmp a guide on the top or use carpet tape to adhere the piece to re-rout it.


----------



## brenna7777 (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't post a picture or reply to pm's (not enough posts). 

We are thinking of cutting the piece of laminate off and replacing it (if that's possible).


----------

